

An Encrypted Social Network - abemassry
https://truefriender.com/

======
gdp
A curious value proposition. Is it for encrypted communications between people
who know about encryption? Why not then just use encrypted email through pre-
established trust mechanisms?

Or is it for non-technical users who are paranoid about Facebook privacy,
having ready something about it once? In which case, wouldn't some kind of
encrypted privacy overlay for Facebook be more helpful?

It just seems painfully, painfully niche. I can't see how it could overcome
both the traction problem that all social networks face (i.e., reaching
critical mass - people are only on social networks because other people are
there), as well as convincing people that this is something they need
(existing social networks will try hard to convince people they do not need
anything like this, because their privacy is already safe). Seems a very hard
sell to me.

~~~
abemassry
Yeah it is a very hard sell, the only thing I can offer is 5GB of storage with
encryption. It is for people who are concerned about privacy, but don't have
the tech knowhow or who just want something that works simply, like going to
any other website. Thanks for checking it out and giving me some feedback.

